# I finally finshed the restoration of the 1896 Stover Phoenix



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

The above is what I started out with for $1200 off a local guy on ebay. I bought the bike in February.






This is a photo from the same guy from a December listing on ebay that didn't sell. It shows better the condition it was in. The next post will have the now pics so wait for me to post to reply.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2013)

I OVE that bike, can't wait!
You ever sell her, please let o'l bri know!!!!


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is how she is now.

Items purchased:

paint...................................................$60 from Home Depot
wood dowel pins, presta valve caps, and wood stain to make my special wooden valve caps..............$20 from Home Depot
TOC Bridgeport pedals.....................$200 from CABE member pedal4416
TOC repop toe clips........................$35 from CABE member Larmo63
Solar gas lamp.............................$68 from Ebay
NOS TOC coaster pegs from France..........$165 from Ebay France
CB Italia wooden wheels, presta valve tubes, and white tires from Italy...........$314 from CB Italia
NY Standard Watch Company cyclometer.................$145 from Ebay
Nos 70's cyclometer from Italy to donate it's drive gear..........$15 from CABE member cantaffordem
Period correct stiker pin for cyclometer and mounting bracket for gas lamp............$80 from CABE member Catfish
Repop 1" x 1/4" block chain and master link...............................$236 from Mike Cates
Original hubs respoked to new wooden wheels..............................$100 from East Side Bike Shop in Centerline, MI
Original lapel pin..................................................................$35 from Howie the Bike Man
1896 New Departure bell........................................................$79 from Ebay


Things left in original condition were the handle bars, cranks, grips, the saddle, and 2 minute dents in the frame to show some history.



Total cost of bike plus restore was $2,752. This was my first full blown restore. Thanks to everyone who helped. Please let me know how I did.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

*To pelletman or any other wheelman member*

Can you post the pics of this restoration to this thread on the wheelmens site.

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5271


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 14, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!  Absolutely fabulous restoration JC, it turned out great.  Love seeing what the cyclometer went on.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 14, 2013)

*The Bike Looks Great!!!!!!!*

I think you did a great job!  Cant wait to see your next full resto, once you pop you cant stop.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2013)

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2013)

Great restoration! Beautiful wheelset.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2013)

*Great job*

Well done mate! Was the cyclometer easy to restore with the modern drive gear?


----------



## serg (Apr 15, 2013)

*looks cool*

Thanks for the pics!

special wooden valve caps - a good idea... How did you do it

Thank you


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 15, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Well done mate! Was the cyclometer easy to restore with the modern drive gear?




the drive gears have not changed so it was a matter of modifying the shaft hole to fit the cyclometer shaft and then tacking it on.




serg said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> special wooden valve caps - a good idea... How did you do it
> 
> Thank you




that's a secret cause I'm thinking of selling sets for $25 plus shipping.


----------

